
Copyright Lawyers Sue Lawyer Who Helped Copyright Defendants - hachiya
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/105651-Copyright-Lawyers-Sue-Lawyer-Who-Helped-Copyright-Defendants
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously reported: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1941207>

